# Is this too much movement for NPT's?



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I had just added a HOB filter to my 10g tank and I was wondering if this was too much water surface movement? I know that too much surface agitation can cause CO2 to leave the water and that's the last thing I want.

Video

I have a plastic bottle baffle on the outflow of the filter for my betta so I know that killed most of the current. If anyone needs a better video clip, just let me know.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a good stream like flow w/o pushing the water out of the water.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

cleek said:


> Thats a good stream like flow w/o pushing the water out of the water.


Thank you so much.  I was afraid it was to much movement.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

There was water movement?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

rohape said:


> There was water movement?


Believe it or not, there is!  I took all of the necessary steps to slow down the current of the filter for my betta so he could handle it. I added filter sponge at the end of the extension tube as well as the opening where the water comes out and I wrapped both pieces of sponge with nylon to slow it down even more. That's not counting the sponge block in the filter basket. Then I added a baffle to it to kill the current. I know what I did was probably a little much but as long as he can handle the water movement without getting stressed out, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Funny, I've been thinking about adding my HOB filter back on just for water mixing.
When I place my hands in, I can feel the temperature difference.
But I don't want too much flow. Moves the duckweed too much.

Can you show a picture of the bottle used for baffles or the whole thing.
What type of spounge?
When you say filter spounge, you mean the type used for spounge filters.?
What model, I would need one big enough for the intake.

I have Red Cherry Shrimp fry and I don't want them living in the filter.

Is there any danger of burning out the filter?
I know it uses magnets but didn't know if the machine likes to have enough water running through it to cool it.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Funny, I've been thinking about adding my HOB filter back on just for water mixing.
> When I place my hands in, I can feel the temperature difference.
> But I don't want too much flow. Moves the duckweed too much.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to the person who created this baffle. Many people love it especially for fish who don't like currents. I'll get a picture of how it looks on my tank tomorrow for you.

The sponge I use is the same sponge for the filter. I have the AquaClear 20 and I just bought two extra sponges that would normally go into that specific sized filter. On the one sponge, I cut it in half to place on the area where the outflow is and the other I just snipped a hole down into the sponge with a pair of scissors. I then just put the extension tube into the hole that I had cut into the sponge until the slots were covered. I also made sure to put the flow onto the lowest setting after it was finished priming.

I don't think this would burn out the filter since many people do this and I haven't heard of any problems with the motor burning out.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is the foam from the filter fine enough not to let small shrimp fry through.
I'm looking at the pictures from petsmart but it's not detailed enough.
Thanks


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Is the foam from the filter fine enough not to let small shrimp fry through.
> I'm looking at the pictures from petsmart but it's not detailed enough.
> Thanks


I can't help you there. I've never owned shrimp before and I've never seen shrimp fry before either so I don't know if the sponge would be fine enough.

You can also wrap the end of the extension tube with pantyhose too. Many people use that instead of sponge for fry tanks.

I'll ge the picture of the baffle for you later on today.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't have to.
I went to the link looks good

Shouldn't the baffles be under the water flow since I assume some vertical pressure as the water falls.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Don't have to.
> I went to the link looks good
> 
> Shouldn't the baffles be under the water flow since I assume some vertical pressure as the water falls.


The baffle is under the water flow because you tape the one part on top of the filter and place the other part underneath it. The water lands on the plastic when it comes out of the filter.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks. I went back and looked at the diagram. See the red line. Makes sense now.
Tempting.
Are you using the filter for ammon and particle removal or just for even heat disipation?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Thanks. I went back and looked at the diagram. See the red line. Makes sense now.
> Tempting.
> Are you using the filter for ammon and particle removal or just for even heat disipation?


My plants remove ammonia so I'm just using it to pick up debris and for heat distribution.


----------

